# New to this site, Using partners sperm to do home insemination



## ericadavies1982 (Oct 25, 2015)

hi. im erica from south wales, and im 34, and planning to have my first via self insemination or home insemination.
im doing temping, opk's.
im in groups on **, but sometimes i dont feel supportive.
i know women have suggested to me to take my temperature vaginally but i dont want to do this and the women get nasty.
i done insemination on cd14 after having 2 lines on opk. it wasnt a dark line to make it 100% positive but i heard sperm lasts in the body till ovulation.
my chart looks awol wish i could add it but dont know how to have ure input.
i am now on cd44 and dont know whats happening. i have pregnancy symptoms but unsure. i even had pelvic pains, which have gone, but come back, and pains in my sides too.
i have seen a fertility doctor and been told im entitled to IVF which is great cause my old gp stated i wasnt and laughed at my ttc method.
the fertility doctor told me that i need lose some weight because my bmi is 35, but that hasnt gone to plan because my cycles have been playing up since i last seen her.
ive had hsg test and all is fine. had ultrasound and that too is fine.
just dont seem to be getting pregnant via insemination.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2016)

Hi Erica,

Just wondering if your partner has been checked that his sperm is ok? Also (very personal Q) have you been checking your cervical mucus and do you know if you are getting the right sort around ovulation? If you are not sure, it might be worth using some preseed.  Just like with natural baby making methods, it can take many months before a pregnancy happens and this is the same with AI.

Could you maybe try IUI with partners sperm at a clinic? It's less complicated than IVF and some people can get a couple of tries on the NHS.


----------

